# Breathing



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Can't say enough about this really....It helps me tremendously....... LOLSeriously folks..........POLL: Are you a chest breather or a gut breather?BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I really use breathing if I am in pain and can actually feel my nervous system react when I breath slower and deeper. It really helps for sure for me. For almost two months now I have had really normal stool patterns and almost no pain or attacks. I don't want to say anything though to jinx it. LOL I have been doing quite a bit of preventive techniques too as of late, I believe when you got it on the run, in keeping the offence up still.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This is so good to hear Eric. And you have weathered a real rough time the last few months, so this is very encouraging.Breathing from my gut has helped me to manage pain as well. It has also put off D attacks for me. Just taking a few, (from my gut, not from my chest) deep slow beaths can really make a huge difference for me. It helps me calm everything down it seems. It is something that seems so very simple, yet it has a significant impact on my symptoms. I try to breathe normally from my gut. I should thank the land-lady I had in College, who was a singing teacher, for telling me I was breathing "wrong" by chest breathing. So I learned then to breathe from my gut. But watching my breathing can help me manage IBS and has staved off attacks. BQ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi when I try to focus on breathing I pass out a lot of gas. I remember I had heard breathing can help you relax an when I was around people I tried to focus on breathing and much to my dismay I started passing gas. Is that why it reliewves pain because it helps to pass gas.? Not something I would advise someone who has problems with gas. Unless I don't know the right technique?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I was always able to focus on my breathing and it did help me, however on my new med, I don't have to try so hard... I am naturally breathing more rhythmically and naturally feeling more relaxed, calm and content... not always... but more often. Still working up the dosage on the med too so am hoping this newfound sense of wellbeing will continue to grow.Breathing correctly has been a part of my dance workouts for 5 years now. In fact, it must be coordinated with body movements in order to achieve the most benefit from the exercise and the most beautiful movement effects.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bonniei, yes when your gut relaxes you might pass gas that has been trapped, but the gas can cause pain on pressure sensitive cells lining the gut, so relieving it can be a big plus to pain. Some of the problems with a lot of IBSers and with gas is the fact it gets trapped. Not so good for those around you though. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Don't laugh please... but sometimes if my IBS takes a turn towards "C".... if I move around as in doing torso stretches and mini jumps that utilize the muscles on the front of my thighs...all while I coordinate my breathing with those movements and at the same time visualize the room with the wheel in it.... 99% of the time I can effect a BM. I think that's pretty good. But I have to have enough time to go through all the contortions, breathing and focusing.Evie


----------



## Suzee-Q (May 4, 2003)

This is what I use BQ for relaxation therapy. Helps in warding off mean ole anxiety attacks very well for me. See spending a year with a CBT psychologist weekly taught me something.....Relax to Breath EasierGo to a quiet place. Get into a comfortable position with your arms and legs supported. Close your eyes. Concentrate on your breathing. Take a deep breath through your nose and exhale slowly through pursed lips. Each time you exhale, imagine yourself breathing out tension as you think RELAX. Begin counting to 10 slowly. One-two-three-four-five . . . take a deep breath and exhale . . . six-seven-eight-nine-ten. Now, take another deep breath. Exhale slowly and think RELAX. Learn to recognize tension. Make a fist and squeeze your hand tightly. Slowly open your fingers and feel the tension leave, Your hand feel lighter and relaxed. Take a deep breath - exhale slowly through pursed lips - think RELAX. Now you can relieve tension all over your body simply by contracting and relaxing each set of muscles. Begin with your head and neck and progress to other body parts. Take a deep breath - exhale slowly through pursed lips - think RELAX. Wrinkle your forehead and clench your teeth. Now release these muscles and feel the tension flow from your head. Your face is now relaxed Take a deep breath - exhale slowly through pursed lips - think RELAX. Now slowly raise your shoulders as high as you can. Feel the muscles tighten in your back and neck. Gently lower your shoulders and feel the muscles relax. Think about the muscles in your upper arms. Allow them to relax. Think about the muscles in your lower arm and wrists and allow them to relax. Tighten both fists - open them up slowly ï¿½ think RELAX. Your arms are now relaxed Think about the weight and heaviness in your chest. Imagine someone lifting off this weight so that you can breath easier. Take a deep breath - exhale slowly. Allow the tension to leave your chest. If the heaviness is not completely gone, do not be concerned. With practice you will be able to lift more of the weight off each time. Take a deep breath - exhale slowly - think RELAX. With every breath you exhale more tension The muscles along your back are pulled and tight. Imagine someone massaging these tense muscles along your spine with firm but gentle fingers. Feel the tension in your hips and allow them to sink into your bed or chair. Tighten your legs for an instant, then let them relax. Feel the warmth going from your hips to your thighs to your knees to your ankles to your toes, taking with it all the tension in your legs. Your legs are now relaxed. Take a deep breath and exhale slowly. Think RELAX. With each time you exhale, try to relax a little more. You should now be completely relaxed from head to toe. Take this time to imagine a relaxing scene. You are at the ocean. The day is warm but there is a cool breeze blowing gently against your hair and skin. Hear the waves break against the shore. Hear the soft cry of the seagulls in the distance. See the sunlight sparkle on the waters surface. Gaze at the changing blues and greens on the ocean as the waves repeatedly meet the shore. Hear the fizzing sound made be each wave as it spreads out over the sands and retreats back to the ocean. Smell and taste the salty air. Feel the spray against your face. Smell this combination of sea, salt, sand and sunshine. It is a beautiful day. You are happy and are in control. [PAUSE] Take a deep breath - exhale slowly through pursed lips - think RELAX. Now slowly count backwards from 10. Ten-nine-eight-seven-six . . . you are relaxed . . five-four-three-two-one. You should feel relaxed and refreshed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

Great visualizations, Suzie !!







Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Good suggestions for breathing. The only comment is: we are all shallow breathers. When taking in air , breathe thru the nose and first fill up your lower stomack (tummy) then start to roll the breath up your upper chest and lungs. Hold for a few seconds and then exhale through the mouth with about the same speed you inhaled with. Don't rush! Otherwise you'll hyperventilate.We should all do this exercise atleast a few times a day - especially to get rid of tension and anxiety.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Honestly, I would have never thought something this simple could help me deal with pain! If I need to calm down, I do the slow deep breaths. But, when i'm at home alone and in pain i tend to breathe in a pattern and focus on it getting the pattern 'right' - I guess thats sort of like lamaze? I hope that makes sense outside of my own head - Its been one of those days







I hope everyone is doing well!kac


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

Shawnyu said breathing help with easing the pain....can it have an effect on panic attaks...? i mean breathing tecnic and where can i find out about the tecnic?(fed up of med who doesnt help and when have both poain and panick.need more help i think...)ty fuzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Fuzz... I'm not Shawn, but if you are having true panic attacks and are not under the care of a doctor, you might want to consider it. Learning calming breathing techniques and the hypno both help with relaxation and may help to quell anxiety by giving us more control over our IBS, but whether or not they can help panic attacks by themselves might depend on where they are originating from. The panic attacks may or may not be related to the IBS, depending on the person. Only a doctor can diagnose that for you. Learning calming breathing techniques and engaging in hypno usually helps to calm us and teach us how to focus better. Hope this helps,Evie


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

hi eviety for answeringi know why i have panick..well sorta...cant predict or stop them...also the pain i am refering is: body pains not only IBS (I mean)..some from surgery orthers from pain that will always be there...i was wondering if breathing excercises could help with those pain...and help lessen the panik attack or the lenght of them....i take so much meds now that i would like to stop some and use *natural * or other techinic...fuzzz


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

Fuzz... if you have a pain clinic in your area, it might be worth a call to your doc to see if you can get a referral to it? There they can teach you some pain management techniques that you may find helpful.I can also truly identify with "unpredictable panic episodes".... and my doctors told me they were biologically-induced.... meaning I needed to be on a corrective medication to help that tendency. For me, that has turned out to be Depakote.Psychotherapy can also help tremendously with panic attacks. Sometimes merely taking a different view point on something can change how our bodies respond to stress.thoughts = feelings = biologyThe hypno and the breathing are also very important assets in the fight against IBS and its sisters.Usually an integrated approach to treatment is what works best since we are all different.Hope you find something that works better for you soon...







Hugs 4 UEvie


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

ty Evie for yur inputswill think about it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

B.Q., I got so caught up in trying to help Fuzzybear, that I completely forgot to answer your original question....







I am not a chest breather or a gut breather.... I am a whole body breather...dance taught me that. In other words, my body movements are coordinated with my breathing..... not just at dance, but all the time. Without breathing correctly, my physical/mental/emotional health would be a whole lot worse....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good for you Evie.Hey Fuzzzz!! Did you see this post by Eric? http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001712 There are some real good techniques in the link he provided. Here's the link: http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...ml?d=dmtContent I would think anytime we can get real relaxed or reduce our stress, we might feel a reduction in pain. So you might want to give it a try. There are other ways listed in that link to help relieve stress too.Hope you continue to feel better and better (((((Fuzz)))))







BQ


----------

